

America Goes to War With Itself Over Data Security - ianmcgowan
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-12-02/when-it-comes-to-security-the-u-dot-s-dot-is-now-at-war-with-itself

======
ianmcgowan
A quote right from the Daily Show

"Is Snowden a foreign spy? Did some clever intelligence agent plan this turn
of events all along? Does a one-handed alien clapping on Mars make a sound if
no one is around to hear it? I don’t know."

It seems impossible for some in the media to believe a) that indiscriminate
spying is bad and b) that someone may feel strongly enough about the situation
to risk everything and go public.

Is the author of this article a paid shill for the NSA? I don't know.

